# Leaking Finishes



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You may find finishes that are stored may leak through their container over time. In the below picture, the can of Seal Coat is the second can I've found to spring a leak. The plastic bottle next to it was pure Tung oil 50/50 reduced. Checking your stock periodically can save a major cleanup. Changing the container to one more suitable would help.
.















 








.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Funny but seal coat is the only thing that has ever done that to me. Smelled it in my shop when i walked in. It was on the back of a shelf and ran half way down the wall


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A lot of the leakage can be prevented by taking a old rag and a screwdriver and cleaning the rim of the can. There can be a lot of finish build up in the rim especially if the finish is poured from the can.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> A lot of the leakage can be prevented by taking a old rag and a screwdriver and cleaning the rim of the can. There can be a lot of finish build up in the rim especially if the finish is poured from the can.


Leakage and overflow are two different things. That can looks like there was overflow, but it leaked through the side of the can (it has happened before with an unopened can). On new cans I take a nail and puncture the bottom of the groove under the lid, so any media in the groove drips down back into the can. It's good practice to clean the lid area and the groove very well, so the lid fits properly, and is easily removable the next time used.








 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Ha... I had a can of Sealcoat do the exact same thing in my finish cabinet.

Ran down over 2 shelves full of product. :furious:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Leakage and overflow are two different things. That can looks like there was overflow, but it leaked through the side of the can (it has happened before with an unopened can). On new cans I take a nail and puncture the bottom of the groove under the lid, so any media in the groove drips down back into the can. It's good practice to clean the lid area and the groove very well, so the lid fits properly, and is easily removable the next time used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard about anyone puncturing the rim of a can since high school. The shop teacher taught us to do that. I'm not really sure I like the idea. It's possible that might reduce the sealing ability of the can. Anyway the last time I did that it was a tough can and I ended up turning the can over in the process. To me the can of shellac in the picture looks like it just ran down the side of the can from pouring some out. Actually the biggest problem I have with cans is when the weather gets hot building up pressure and blowing the lids off. I often wonder if I left a lid off of a can and find it lying on the floor.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> I hadn't heard about anyone puncturing the rim of a can since high school. The shop teacher taught us to do that. I'm not really sure I like the idea. It's possible that might reduce the sealing ability of the can. Anyway the last time I did that it was a tough can and I ended up turning the can over in the process. To me the can of shellac in the picture looks like it just ran down the side of the can from pouring some out. Actually the biggest problem I have with cans is when the weather gets hot building up pressure and blowing the lids off. I often wonder if I left a lid off of a can and find it lying on the floor.


The rounded part of the bottom edge of the lid doesn't seal in the groove in the can, but rather the sides of the rounded part do the sealing. Another one of your great stories. :laughing:








 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> The rounded part of the bottom edge of the lid doesn't seal in the groove in the can, but rather the sides of the rounded part do the sealing. Another one of your great stories. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason I felt like punching holes in the rim may compromise the seal is the lid is sealed against both sides of the rim. When you punch holes in it you eliminate the inner side and it is sealed by the outer side only and might allow the can to leak.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I am saying that my can had been sitting on the shelf for months. Then one day sealer was running down the shelf and wall. dumped the can and cleaned up the mess. I wish I had inspected the can closer to see if it had cracked or eroded.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess they don't make cans the way they used to. A can of Mohawk wiping stain, dark mahogany, sprung a leak in my shop. Didn't know since it was behind closed doors. That stain is rather volatile, made of mess of the white melamine shelves I have. With any solvents, it's better to transfer leftovers into glass jars, filled to the brim, don't forget to label them. Never leave a half full container. If you poke holes in the can rims, place a piece of plastic wrap over before securing the top, this will help keep air out. Just don't leave partially filled containers around for more than a few days.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> ).... On new cans I take a nail and puncture the bottom of the groove under the lid, so any media in the groove drips down back into the can. It's good practice to clean the lid area and the groove very well, so the lid fits properly, and is easily removable the next time used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​ ​ 
I have always done this and never had a product dry up on me. The can seals much better because it has a clean fitting as did the original before opening. I usually use a rag or q-tip around the rim to clean it
before resealing. I make at least 6 holes around the lower (bottom) of the rim so that the chemical easily drips back through it.​ ​ ​


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

WOW, so funny. i had experienced this very thing about 6 months ago! spilled down over my workbench - gluing combination wrenches to the pegboard. cleaned it all up, as much as i could. then i put the SAME can back in the cabinet. how stupid was that?

you guessed it, same thing happened again. amber shellac i think. defective cans? never remember this before.


----------

